# Socionics test



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www​.sociotype​.com/tests​​
Hmmm....gonna have to edit that, link isn't working right. 
For some reason the link doesn't take you directly to the test but you can click the "tests" option to get to it.

After, or before (whatever floats your boat), check the bottom of this post for some links on information to clear up any questions you may have about some of your results (such as the small groups and what not).

Anyways, here were my results:



> Sociotype: ILE-0
> aka ENTp, The Inventor, , and Intuitive Logical Extrovert
> 
> Other Possible Types
> ...



Not sure what all of the titles mean, honestly, not sure what a lot of it means, so I will have to look everything up. Thought I'd share either way though.

Here are some links that I found to clear up some questions you may have about part of the results on your test:
http://www.socionics.us/theory/information.shtml

http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.p...e=Small_groups​


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> Not sure what all of the titles mean, honestly, not sure what a lot of it means, so I will have to look everything up. Thought I'd share either way though.


Stick with MBTI.

Trust me.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> Stick with MBTI.
> 
> Trust me.


Actually, I'm going to try my hand at creating my own informal typology system using MBTI, Socionics, and Enneagram. Also, I've looked into Socionics since posting this thread in the INTP forum (just decided to post here to see what you guys would get today) and it looks pretty neat.

And finally, what makes you say this? Unless it's that stupid ass website that put me off Socionics and the person that made the stupid thing should burn in hell for perpetuating stereotypes.

P.S. this is the website that anyone else reading should *AVOID*


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> Actually, I'm going to try my hand at creating my own informal typology system using MBTI, Socionics, and Enneagram. Also, I've looked into Socionics since posting this thread in the INTP forum (just decided to post here to see what you guys would get today) and it looks pretty neat.
> 
> And finally, what makes you say this? Unless it's that stupid ass website that put me off Socionics and the person that made the stupid thing should burn in hell for perpetuating stereotypes.
> 
> P.S. this is the website that anyone else reading should *AVOID*


Well, there's nothing wrong with socionics in my opinion. It's just that MBTI works just as well, and it's much simpler. One might argue that it is 'too simple' but, along the same lines that you are drawing that have lead you to feel like just inventing your own model from scratch based on all of this stuff, I would argue, one could do the same thing with MBTI and just ignore socionics because it just re-hashes the same stuff that MBTI research has empirically proven over the past 60 years of clinical studies done all over the world.

Bottom line, socionics isn't illegitimate, but it's too underground. MBTI is already well-established, and it's 'just as good' - if not better - in most people's opinions.

Also, to help you along, you can reduce the essence of Jungian psychology to one simple concept.

Dualism.

You can reduce the Enneagram to one simple concept as well.

Pluralism.

In this way, in fact, you can reduce every single system in nature, regardless of its content, regardless of its purpose, to one of the following models of reality:

Monism. Dualism. Pluralism.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

This one's my favorite socionics test.

This is what I got, btw:

Sociotype: ILE-1Ne
aka ENTp, The Inventor, and Intuitive Logical Extrovert

Other Possible Types 
1. ILI (INTp): 80% as likely as ILE
2. LII (INTj): 79% as likely as ILE
3. LIE (ENTj): 72% as likely as ILE

Socionics is really an interesting system. It catches some of what the MBTI approach misses, at least. I give it one and a half thumbs up.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> It catches some of what the MBTI approach misses, at least.


Like what?


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> Like what?


The socionics "functions" in some ways hold closer in essence to Jung's original descriptions. The different dynamics of the functions are also pretty interesting.... all of the 8 have a different way of being. Like in ILE, Se is kind of controlled by a switch by Ne, and Fi is hard to understand the importance of and so creates insecurity, and so on. [URL="http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Functions]This[/URL] is a decent overview to see some of the differences.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> The socionics "functions" in some ways hold closer in essence to Jung's original descriptions. The different dynamics of the functions are also pretty interesting.... all of the 8 have a different way of being. Like in ILE, Se is kind of controlled by a switch by Ne, and Fi is hard to understand the importance of and so creates insecurity, and so on. [URL="http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Functions]This[/URL] is a decent overview to see some of the differences.


Understanding the Archetypes involving the eight functions of type (Beebe model)


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Beebe's model is really great..... the Socionics approach is different than Beebe's though.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Dozen+ of Socionics tests here.

Most ENTPs will test as ENTps or ILE. Some ILE pics and profiles.


----------

